# How Many People Did You Compliment Today?



## Jondalar7 (Oct 16, 2021)

Compliments feel so good to receive and are so simple to give.  Did you give any today? Did you receive any?  How about a little relationship exercise in the area of compliments. Try to find something to compliment each person you meet and tell us about the difference it makes in there attitude and yours. Does not have to be fake, it could be nails, hair, clothing or a smile. Try it and let us hear back from you.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Oct 16, 2021)

Did you receive a compliment today? How did it feel? I did not. My hair has been a little shaggy for a few weeks and I got it cut three days ago. No one has mentioned my haircut. I think when that gal put the bowl on my head and started in with the electric clippers I should have said something But I did ask her to make it short over the ears and leave something for me to comb on top. I do not know how I feel about my new haircut but I like it better when someone compliments me on it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2021)

It wasn't today but over a week ago I complimented my brother on his taste in music.  And I asked him which artists he listens to because I was interested in finding new artists to listen to.  You can compliment people in different ways.

He was glad to see my interest in something he enjoys a lot.  And I found lots of new music to listen to and have been enjoying it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 16, 2021)

Don' t think I got any complements today, but I did complement 2 other people.

Complementing people feels good and helps make friends.  Everyone likes to be complemented, I think.


----------



## Jules (Oct 16, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I got a comment about my haircut.  It wasn’t phrased as a compliment - more of, “wow, you got your hair cut.” I agreed with it. 

We all enjoy an honest compliment.  When I enter a store and the clerk compliments me, I don’t consider it honest, just a sales tactic.  Because of that I like to be certain my compliments are sincere.  

I have a pink raincoat made in Korea (the sales tags were still on it) that receives compliments from strangers.  It makes me feel good.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 17, 2021)

I only see one person and one dog on a regular basis. Can hardly avoid it because they live with me. I compliment both of them pretty often. There is no reason not to share my positive thoughts.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2021)

How Many People Did You Compliment Today?​
Don't know

I don't count 'em


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

I haven't spoken to anyone yet, it's only 8.45am...


----------



## timoc (Oct 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't spoken to anyone yet, it's only 8.45am...


Yoo hoo, Holly, give us all another of your big smiles.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2021)

The only person I saw today other than my Hubby was my daughter. She stopped over to drop something she bought for us and as soon as she walked in I said "Sweetie you look so pretty " which she did.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Did you receive a compliment today? How did it feel? I did not. My hair has been a little shaggy for a few weeks and I got it cut three days ago. No one has mentioned my haircut. I think when that gal put the bowl on my head and started in with the electric clippers I should have said something But I did ask her to make it short over the ears and leave something for me to comb on top. I do not know how I feel about my new haircut but I like it better when someone compliments me on it.


@Jondalar7  you look mahvelous, dollink!


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

@Jondalar7, @Ruthanne, @Alligatorob @Jules @WheatenLover @Gary O' @hollydolly @timoc @Sassycakes @RadishRose 
You all look wonderful today.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)

@Tish, you are the fairest of all!


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @Tish, you are the fairest of all!


You are so sweet


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)

Tish said:


> You are so sweet


I'll take it....


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2021)

Everyone here is bee-oo-ti-ful!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Oct 18, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I only see one person and one dog on a regular basis. Can hardly avoid it because they live with me. I compliment both of them pretty often. There is no reason not to share my positive thoughts.


It is often the people we see every day that we forget to compliment. I share my home with seven women room mates and I often notice their clothing or hair and do not say anything. Yesterday, taking my own advice I complimented one on her leggings and another one her cheerful ness as she went into the cold to walk her dog. I also worked a fence building project to replace a drive gate and 500 feet of field fence that had burned in a recent forest fire. 16 men and women with no prior experience I am a bit of a taskmaster but I did manage to thank and compliment each person at least once. It was the seniors that put in the most work and I made sure to compliment them on their work ethic. The 20-30 something guys did not like being told what to do or doing it to my standards but I did find something they each did well and compliment them on a job well done. Two guys even complimented me on directing so many people without letting them stand around wanting to do something. I appreciated the compliment but also thought to myself I must be mellowing in my later years.


----------

